
There’s Still a Gaping Hole in the Economy - paulpauper
https://www.bloomberg.com/opinion/articles/2020-07-02/june-jobs-report-shows-huge-gaps-from-pre-pandemic-employment
======
dsaavy
While some of the industry changes in the article are clearly just a result of
the pandemic (like air transportation, performing arts and spectator sports,
amusements and recreation, etc.), I feel like a lot of these are actually just
condensed timescale changes that were happening anyways. Recessions tend to do
that, this once was just incredibly abrupt and compact.

Industries like movies, travel arrangement services, museums, etc. were all on
the decline and now will simply be reduced to a minimal existence.
Supercenters, couriers and messengers, postal services, etc. were all
increasing in importance due to a more digital consumer pattern and increasing
economic inequality. Now their growth is rapidly accelerated and the cultural
shifts that have gone on for the last decade have been amplified.

I'm curious to see how this all plays out. The divide between the "haves and
have-nots" is growing and this pandemic has just amplified how screwed a large
class of workers are.

